# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  giúp mình về giắc cắm tai nghe 5310 với

## dathoaonline

mình có 1 cái 5310 xp chả hỉu sao nghe nhạc loa ngoài thì thoải mái nhưng cắm tai nghe vào thì k nghe đc và bị thoát ra ( màn hình còn trắng 1luc' nữa [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img] ) .nó bảo là " k thể bật bộ đàm , kiểm tra cài đặt " .ai být lỗi ji` giúp mình với ... thanks

----------


## chuvanduyhn91

hix k cóa ai ah` ... giúp mình với

----------


## BMG

bạn thử khôi phục lại cài đặt của máy xem. nếu k đc thì bạn phải đem ra nhờ kỹ thuật rồi

----------


## phuongnam

pó tay em cũng dùng nokia 5210 chưa bao giờ bị lỗi thế cả!!!! cáu này chỉ có đến trung tâm thui

----------


## trachanhvn

thế bạn sử dụng đúng tai nghe của nó không? nếu không đúng cũng gây hiện tượng này đấy

----------


## inoxtrungthanh

5310 sử dụng crack 3.5 mà, đâu cần phải tai nghe của nó đâu

----------

